# Samples libraries and project files/audio on same drive - Should I create a partition?



## Chris Porter (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm building a new computer tomorrow and I'd like to know the best course of action regarding how to utilize my various hard drives. Here's what I've already decided to do:

250GB SSD - Windows 10, main DAW program, plugins
1TB SSD - My largest, most RAM-hungry sample libraries

What I'm not certain about is how to best utilize my 3TB HDD. I plan on saving my DAW project files and their audio onto it, as well as the rest of my smaller and/or less used sample libraries.

My question is, would it be best to create a drive partition on this HDD and separate the project files and audio from the sample libraries? Or would it not make a difference?

I appreciate any insight. Thank you!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't bother with partitions. Makes no difference as it's all the same spinning disk.
I think your current plan is fine for the drives you have available.


----------



## Chris Porter (Apr 27, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Don't bother with partitions. Makes no difference as it's all the same spinning disk.
> I think your current plan is fine for the drives you have available.



That's what I needed to know. Thank you!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 27, 2016)

NO! On a spinning disk, each partition you create will be SLOWER than preceeding one (because they get created closer and closer to the inner tracks, which are naturally always going to be slower than outer tracks because physics). On SSD it just wastes drive space because of formatting tables, even though there's no performance penalty.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll rephrase:
"Makes no *beneficial *difference..."


----------



## Chris Porter (Apr 27, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> NO! On a spinning disk, each partition you create will be SLOWER than preceeding one (because they get created closer and closer to the inner tracks, which are naturally always going to be slower than outer tracks because physics). On SSD it just wastes drive space because of formatting tables, even though there's no performance penalty.


Great! Thank you for explaining that. I will leave it as is and just save both project files and sample libraries onto it. 

While I have you here, would you say there is a massive increase in speed/performance by having sample libraries and project files & audio on separate hard drives? In other words, would it be worth it to install another HDD specifically for my project files & audio, or would the difference be negligible?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 28, 2016)

If you do midi only it would be negigible because it's just a few MB for saving songs. But the more audio tracks you have or even video the need for speed rises. 
The more drives the better but that's always a question of investment. Remember you have to backup each drive too.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 28, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> While I have you here, would you say there is a massive increase in speed/performance by having sample libraries and project files & audio on separate hard drives? In other words, would it be worth it to install another HDD specifically for my project files & audio, or would the difference be negligible?



For project files it doesn't really make a lot of sense - you can have them on your OS drive, for that matter. Saxer makes a good point above. If you mix MIDI and audio recordings, it's better to go with a dedicated project drive (and then NOT put any sample libraries on it, if at all possible).


----------



## j-bay (May 7, 2021)

I wonder if there would be a drop in efficiency if I put some of my sound library and projects on the system ssd drive alongside Logic Pro? The thing is I have in mind a large and speed 2TB NVMe M.2 SSD drive placed on PCIe x16. Let's say about 1500 MB/s (in read and write). I would appreciate any comment. 
One thing I could guess already it will increase temperature of such drive. In addition, maybe some kind bandwidth partition in the read time..?


----------

